# Next low cost Apple product ?



## chevy (Jan 19, 2005)

A 17" cinema display with TV tuner (see DELL W1900), but at 17" low cost range ($300 - $400).


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

No... the iPod hovercraft.  At least that's what Phil tells me...


----------



## symphonix (Jan 20, 2005)

iPod Shuffle socks.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 21, 2005)

*shakes head in disapproval*

...socks....


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm still wondering about that one.  How many people here thought it was a joke when Steve first announced it?  They don't even have a handle!  And I don't think the iPod will complain about its toes getting cold.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 21, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering about that one.  How many people here thought it was a joke when Steve first announced it?  They don't even have a handle!  And I don't think the iPod will complain about its toes getting cold.



Truth be told, my fiancee and I were at an Apple store back in Atlanta, GA. I showed her the socks. Well, we walked out of the store with some socks for her iPod. She loved them. I knew they weren't a joke, but I didn't think they would be popular. Well, it seems the ladies dig 'em. For you single guys out there, you may want to consider some socks for your 'Pod.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2005)

The iPod shuffle will need a ******. (oups, sorry...)


----------



## Pengu (Jan 21, 2005)

no no no... you're all wrong. the next product is actually a largish-smallish blackish-whiteish squareish-roundish softish-hardish high-quality el-cheapo professional-consumer level full-height mini tower the size of a pack of playing cards.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 22, 2005)

Haha, Chevy, I nearly said the same thing... but managed to censor myself pretty quickly.  Mind you, since we both know what we're talking about, it would be the ideal way to keep the iPod shuffle safe and dry, no? 

I've added an entry to the Jargon file for the next product though, the Mini iPod shuffle mini mini... http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28066


----------

